
Show HN: Learn CS by doing real mini projects – Real Dev - applechen777
Let&#x27;s face it. There&#x27;s no better way of learning to learn than actually code it out. Reading tutorials, watching videos, not as good. Come to Real Dev (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;real.dev) to get access to our full project library and sharpen your skills right now!
======
capableweb
> Engineers in industry use Real Dev to stay updated to the latest trends and
> technical stack.

(list of lever robinhood adobe wish reddit husto box dropbox color coursera
flexport with their logos)

Impressive, how did you manage to grab so many users (I guess?) from there?
What incentives them to use Real Dev?

Also, not sure I understand how they use Real Dev to stay updated. It seems
Real Dev gives you assignments to complete, how does that help?

